# 'Naked Castaway,' -" use her ladyparts as bait to catch fish between her legs "



## Bowden (May 19, 2013)

"Im an ultimate survivalist, said the shows star, Kellie  Nightlinger, 38, who was starving after two weeks in the wild when she  cooked up a scheme to use her ladyparts as bait to catch fish between  her legs at a muddy watering hole."

Entire article at: Discovery Channel bares all with upcoming 'Naked' shows - NY Daily News
*
Discovery Channel bares all with upcoming 'Naked' shows*

*'Naked  Castaway,' a survival reality show debuting April 14, chronicles how a  man left naked and alone on a deserted island near Fiji manages to stay  alive. 'Naked and Afraid,' airing in the summer, puts a naked man and  woman together in a remote location and challenges them to survive.*

*By Don Kaplan    / NEW YORK DAILY NEWS TV EDITOR*

*Published: Thursday, April 4, 2013, 8:33 PM*
*Updated: Friday, April 5, 2013, 2:30 AM*

*Luis Ascui/ Getty Images for Discovery Channel*

*     Survivalist Ed Stafford is the 'Naked Castaway' in the upcoming  Discovery Channel survival reality show that begins with him nude on a  deserted island near Fiji and tasks him with staying alive for 60 days.
*
      The Discovery Channel is stripping survival down to its bare essentials.
      The cable network known for hard-core documentaries will launch two new  survival series in which the participants are dropped into some of the  worlds most dangerous, remote locations  completely nude.
      Naked Castaway, features survivalist Ed Stafford who lands naked and  alone on a deserted island, southeast of Fiji, with only his brain, bare  hands, and a camera to keep him alive for 60 days. He takes no food,  water, clothes, knife or tools.





*
Discovery Channel*

*Kellie Nightlinger and Erroll James Snyder on the upcoming reality show 'Naked and Afraid' on the Discovery Channel.*

    On Naked and Afraid, premiering this summer, two complete strangers a man and a woman meet for the first time while in the buff,  surrounded by the wilderness and wild animals. The first episode takes  place in Tanzania on the Serengeti plains.





*
Discovery Channel*

*Alison Teal-Blehert Koehn and  Jonathan Klay try to survive on Funadhoo Island, Maldives on 'Naked and  Afraid.' Different couples are tested in different locations to see if  they can survive naked and in the wild.*

 Im an ultimate survivalist, said the shows star, Kellie  Nightlinger, 38, who was starving after two weeks in the wild when she  cooked up a scheme to use her ladyparts as bait to catch fish between  her legs at a muddy watering hole.


----------



## Zaphod (May 19, 2013)

Ever wonder what fish would smell like if women never went swimming?


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 19, 2013)

So the man in the boat was bait? Sounds more like beastality then fishing.


----------



## maniclion (May 20, 2013)

I watched 2 episodes of the first guy before I gave up on it, after he ate taro leaves even after mistakingly thinking it was related to potato plants and that potato leaves of the nightshade family are toxic.  They are slightly toxic in the raw form, but after steeping in cold water or boiling it is edible like spinach.  Taro is so well known all over the world, but especially in Fiji if he had done his research for the Island he was going to he would have known this.  Who gets stranded purposely someplace and doesn't study even the basic flora & fauna.


----------

